# Upgrading lathe



## Matt15 (Oct 25, 2015)

So I bought a record dml 36 sh lathe about 3 or 4 years ago as my first lathe.I was thinking about upgrading because I find the lathe is underpowered for a 12" bowl that it is supposedly capable of turning along with its vibration and flexibility it's very slow for bowls over 9" and since I turn bowls 90% of the time I want to change it. I've been looking at the record dml305 because of its extra power and cast iron bed. If anyone has any suggestions of any other brands that'd be much appreciated

Matt


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You want this lathe?
http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/cast-iron-6-speed-midi-lathe

You have this lathe now!
http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/swivel-head-4-speed-intermediate-lathe

I like this lathe much better and this is the one you should buy!
http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/cast-iron-electronic-variable-speed-lathe-


----------



## Matt15 (Oct 25, 2015)

> You want this lathe?
> http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/cast-iron-6-speed-midi-lathe
> 
> You have this lathe now!
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion Bill
I may have forgot to mention that I'm on a budget and £500 is just too much for me to spend so I guess I'm more so looking for lathes around the £300-£350 mark 
Thank you

Matt


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Always say buy what you can afford when asked. Since have not seen a question on Record wood lathes on any message board in several years could not control myself had to recommend more expensive lathe.

Might check with a woodturning club if find one near by to ask about that DML305. Goes without saying if had the money that Record DML320 EVS lathe would be a better op for you. Good luck with your new DML305 Midi!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Small incremental upgrades are throwing away money when buying new. The only time small incremental upgrading makes sense is if you can buy used and resell in a year for about the same, or more, than you paid. Otherwise try beefing up the stand on the 36 and save up for the 320. Or find a used lathe within your budget.


----------



## Matt15 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice lads.I suppose it makes sense to wait of and I think I will but before I make a final decision does anyone have any experience with this delta lathehttp://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industrial-46-460-2-Inch-Variable-Speed/dp/B00309ZZRQ


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

> Thanks for the advice lads.I suppose it makes sense to wait of and I think I will but before I make a final decision does anyone have any experience with this delta lathehttp://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industrial-46-460-2-Inch-Variable-Speed/dp/B00309ZZRQ


Sure, that's a great lathe that will give you an extra 1/2" of swing (bowl capacity), a 1hp motor instead of a 1/2 hp motor, and variable speed (which once you get used to you will never want to go back). I started on this lathe myself and still have it, but I mostly use a much larger lathe now.

This is definitely a bigger upgrade than the Record Power you were considering. However, you may want to seriously consider where you want to go with your turning in terms of the size and weight of the things you wish to turn in the future. It might be worth you saving up another $400-$600 bucks and getting something even larger.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Swing isn't everything. The main complaints were vibration and lack of power. The Delta has 3x the power, variable speed, and will be more rigid than your current lathe. I don't own one but they are very popular and well regarded.


----------



## Matt15 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice both of you.I'll take it on board although I can't see myself turning anything bigger than 12 inch's and this lathe looks to be a far better lathe than the record dml305, on paper anyway 
I won't rush into buying it because it will give me more time to save and think and anyway the dml36 will do for the time been

Thanks everyone


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

That Delta lathe cost $623.16 here in US, what would cost in the UK including VAT.

If looking at the Delta might also look at the Jet sells for around $800 here before shipping or sales tax. Little larger & heavier midi lathe.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jwl-1221vs-woodturning-lathe
http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/machinery/jet/lathes/jet-jwl-1221vs-woodturning-lathe


----------



## Matt15 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion Bill I'll look into that


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Matt:
Rick makes a great point that spans years…
I am not a regular turner, by any means. I am just now trying to get back into it. I turn off and on around all my other woodworking projects, but it is not my main thrust.
That being said, 14 years ago, my wife asked me what would be my dream lathe. I himmed and hawwed, but she kept pressing that if I had a choice, show her a picture.
I finally gave in and showed her a big Oneway, (can't remember the model, but it was about 36" long, 2HP, etc.
And I showed her a Powermatic 3520.

She said to pick, she had some money stashed away and wanted to give me a big present. (Whoh!!)
In the end I picked the Powermatic, and included a Oneway Stronghold Chuck, some expensive tools, a free standing tool stand because the PM has a reversible head that allows you to turn off the end, and some other things. It was a huge purchase, to be sure, but in 14 years I have never, ever looked at another lathe and wished I had picked that one.

And Rick is also right when he says swing is not everything. My two favorite things about my PM is the fact I can put on a 20 lb. piece of offset wood and it never vibrates, and that variable speed, reversible drive. He's right, I can never go back. I also own a low-cost Harbor Freight lathe that I use for really small stuff, like drawer knobs, and it is just a pain for me to use, in all honesty. Only four speeds, only one direction, and anything over a few pounds and it will vibrate. I know it is a cheap lathe, but it brings back memories of my first lathe, a four speed Delta lathe that I started with.
Just my humble opinion…


----------



## Matt15 (Oct 25, 2015)

I get what your saying Paul but really no matter how long I save for I'm not going to have that kind of money to spend on a lathe at the age of 15 if you get me 
Thanks for the idea tho


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

> I may have forgot to mention that I m on a budget and £500 is just too much for me to spend so I guess I m more so looking for lathes around the £300-£350 mark
> Thank you
> 
> Matt15


Since you have a lathe, have you considered turning some items to sell and using the money to fund a more significant upgrade?

I tend to agree with the comments that small upgrades are not cost effective in the long run.


----------



## Matt15 (Oct 25, 2015)

> I may have forgot to mention that I m on a budget and £500 is just too much for me to spend so I guess I m more so looking for lathes around the £300-£350 mark
> Thank you
> 
> Matt15
> ...


I've often thought about it but the idea just came and went but this time I'm going to try and put it into action


----------

